# CQHAM.RU

## Alazon

.  -   ,                50  75 .  ,       .
 .

----------


## UN9GW

,      , ..        .

----------


## ut7ub

> ,       .
>  .


,       ?

----------


## ut7ub

> ut7ub
> 
>       .
> 
> 
> *       .
>    ,        .*
> 
> , , -,    50-,          1.
> ...


     .      ,  .
     ,    .

----------


## ur0gt

> .


    ? .
 , ,   ,     .

73

----------


## Alazon

():
       ( ).       2- ..  ,          .         .    ,   ,     .       .
             .      4-11  2-47,    "".               (-, -)   .      UR0GT,    ,     50    100    75.
  !

----------

> Alazon
>     UR0GT,    ,     50    100    75. 
> 
>  ,          ""      () .


       ?
  .               ()     ,    .        .         .
 ,    ,  -  ?   ?
   .
      -  .   -:      ( )?
  .   ,        ,     RFSim99.  .      ( 1),    ( 2).     50 .    (   ,   ).      50 ,    .
,    -    .      50   ,      ,    50 ,      .  ,     ?

----------


## RX9KC

_:
       ?
  .               ()     ,    .        .         .
 ,    ,  -  ?   ?

 .    ""       .             .            .   -   .        -,     ( ..  )     -    ,    ,     .   .

----------


## Set-up

> :"
> _", , -,    50-,          1"_  *.*
>           50 ? EW1MM.


ew1mm

   -.    50 .   .        .     .     50    .          50 .

----------


## UA3MCH

> ....................  ....................  ....................  ............
>     ,    ,      -    50 . 
>        1,8,       -    25  -       ,  R.=25 ,  50 , R.   50 .
>  1,8   .
> ....................  ....................  .................


---... ....
,       , .. -    ?
(   )

----------


## ew1mm

> ew1mm
> 
>   :"
> _", , -,    50-,          1"_  *.*
>           50 ? EW1MM.
> 
> 
> ew1mm
> 
> ...


 15%       - ...
  "  "     ,   .

,    R. 50  75 ,   30  130 ?
 ? .

----------


## UA3MCH

> ....................  ...................
>    - .
> ....................  ..........


,  ....             ...
     ?



> (   ?),   ,                .


 ,  _____      .

       .            ,     ,     ,              ..          ,         ...(    ,      )



> ?
>    ?   ?   ?
>  100 ,  100 ,   50 .  ?
> *     50 ? !*


  - ,    




> .
> ....................  ....................  ...........


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
 2    21  (     )      ?
" " -()    :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

-,           , ..  +   .

 -       -,          , ..    ()   ,    .  ( )   .   .         ,        .          :       .      .  ,           ,  .     -.
,     ,  EW1MM,    -         -   25  75 ,      50.     / , , 50  !

----------


## YL2MU

> ,           .


   ?   .         . ..      ,   .




> -,       . ...


   .            .          ,        ,       ,  .

----------


## ew1mm

> ,           .
> 			
> 		
> 
>    ?   .         . ..      ,   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,   - () - ** .
     .
   .
EW1MM.

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   - () - ** .
>      .
>    .


   70-80 ..      ,   .    -       .   ,  -    .   ,      .    -     .   VOR     .     .

----------


## ew1mm

> ,           .
> 			
> 		
> 
>    ?   .         . ..      ,   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   (   )  ,    ,   ,      .
    ,         ,   ,    -    ...  ** ,  ,       . hi!
!    .
,           .
C  ,
EW1MM.

----------


## UR5ZQV

> ( ).       2- ..  ,          .


Alazon,     ,    ,    .

----------


## CADET

!
       ,    -        ,   ,   ,       -,   -  .  ,     -     -.    -  .  , =1     , -, ,      (,  ,  ).
73!

----------


## Lerik

> !
>        ,    -        ,   ,   ,       -,   -  .


     ?
..     "     -"       ?




> ,     -     -.    -  .  , =1     , -, ,      (,  ,  ).
> 73!


   ,       ,         .
             ,  ,    ,     "" -  :Smile:

----------

> ..     "     -"       ?


   ?

----------


## ur0gt

> ....


     .
   .
      "  ",  **  ** .

    -   .      ,    ,       .
          ,      .

73

----------


## RX9KC

> YL2MU
> 
>            ....
> 
> 
>      .
>    .
>       "  ",  **  ** .
> 
> ...



  UR0GT,    -      ,     QRZ.RU    "    ".     ,          ,  ,     ,   "  ".       ,   ,     -   ,        ,             .

----------


## ur0gt

> [    ,          ,  ,     ,   "  ".       ,   ,     -   , ...


 ,        -      ?
    ,           -    .
   ,       ,   ,   ,    -   .
         .      :
http://rrl.newmail.ru/lek/09.htm
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...c=17811&page=0

73

----------


## YL2MU

> "        "    . 
> ,    ,      ,     .   15%      2  .  ,  2   15%,    ( ,    ).  1      ,      ,     !          1.   -   ,      . 
>   ,   , ..        15%,    2,   1.


,       - - ,     . 
 -,              ,            .            , -   .          15-20% ,         .   ,          ,       ,   .    ,    .
 .       ,     ()  .   ,  ,          15-20%.

----------


## RX9KC

> RX9KC
> 
> [    ,          ,  ,     ,   "  ".       ,   ,     -   , ...
> 
> 
>  ,        -      ?
>     ,           -    .
>    ,       ,   ,   ,    -   .
>          .      :
> ...


 ,  .           ,     (   )     , ..      .    , , - .
          UB5: "   ,  .       ."  :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5ZQV

?  P=U^2/R,  P=I^2*R.    .      ,   .

----------

> ,       - - ,     . 
>  -,              ,            .            , -   .          15-20% ,         .   ,          ,       ,   .    ,    .
>  .       ,     ()  .   ,  ,          15-20%.


  ,   -    .     ,    ,        ,      .
,  ,     15 - 20%.      ,     .     15%,    17%,     15%.     ,            .
 ,    .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   -    .     ,    ,        ,      .
> ,  ,     15 - 20%.


 ,      :Smile:     - 15-20%.     15    20?  , ,    ,   .     -    .       .        . , ,    .   ""     .   1 kW /         .

----------


## Set-up

_ 

 YL2MU     .    : 

 -  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=8146     LZ2ZK     .      _(    )_,       .     - ua9xbi 

__ *ew1mm* (12.09.  23:54):




> -,   ,  -           - (   )       (). 
>      .


  - http://www.cqham.ru/tx16.htm        -      .
____________________  ______

----------


## RV3DSF

,   *Alazon*-       *CADET*.




> ,     :                 -.    .   ,     ,        .  (    )       ,       ,    .       .
> ,       ,    () ,    .
> Lerik :     "     -"       ? :      ,   .
> To RX9KC
>  -   ,    ,    ,    ,      ,      ,             10 .
> 73!


, ,  .   :Super:   -     ,      -   .    ,  ,    75  50 .    ,   1,5    . ,      ,      .    - , , /50 .  , ,  .

73!

----------


## RV3BY

[quote="ur0gt"]
 ,  UB5,        . .        1966 .  . 200:
"*    W    .          , . .         * "

    60- ,    70-       .  , .       .

----------

> _  
> 
>      (  23:13 )   .


  .      ,  ,   .
  ,   ,  ,        .    ...
 .

----------

> _ 
> 
>   .    .
> 
> http://www.cqham.ru/lib.htm  ..,  ..  - 
> 
>   102  103   .
>   119  :   
> 
>  .


      .    ,    ,      .
    ?
 .

----------


## ur0gt

> ,   *Alazon*-       *CADET*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  CADET
> 
> ...


          .
          .
,        24...35      ,    ,  25...30% ,    50 .

   ,            ,  20...30 .

        .
  50- ,     ,   25    25...100 .

        ,    ,   100 ,      ,    ,        . 
           .

73 .

----------


## ur0gt

> , .. 50-     ,   .


    : "  ...."   :Smile:  
   ( 50-   25- )     2 (   ).      1  2       .  ,      . 
     ,       ,             .          25    100 ,     .
        3...4  .       ,       .
        .  ,      (   )  ,      100 .
     ,    100   ,     ...     .
        .  ,      ,   .      .
  ,   .

73

----------


## UA6LGO

,  ...    ,        (    ),          .   ,  -        .      ? ,  .
  ,   .  ,    . ,   R1     - 0.5    .   1  (  )    .              ,  ,   ,  .

----------


## ur0gt

> ,          (RW3DKB)    .


    .
          ,   RW3DKB -  ?       :Smile:  

73

----------


## UA6LGO

[quote="_"]


> ,  ,      .   .


, , .  




> ? ,  .





> -,    ,      .


.  ,     ,     () ?   ,             ?        ?




> ,  ?
> ,      ,    ,   .    ,  ,   .     ,    ?


-....   -  .         ,  P=0      ( )   .         .




> ,          (RW3DKB)    .


  .   ,    ,         ,    . .  , ,  :       ()     ,     . ,       R  -  100     -   .   .

----------

[quote="UA6LGO"]
, , .  

[quote="UA6LGO"]

, :
http://www.cqham.ru/swr_meter.htm

,   ,    -,    ?

----------

> _
> 
>   ,        "" ,   "   50  75 ".   ,    .
> 
> 
>      ,        "" ,          .
> ,      ,     .    ,       .      .
> 
>        .
> ...


    ,    ? 
      ,  -   ,        .
             .
  ,   ,      ?  ,  ,    . ?
   ,     .     ?
   ,     - 50 ,    , :"    ".
, -         ?
,   .      ,      ,   .  -  ,  . 
     .

----------


## UA6LGO

> .


  .   ,       .




> ,       R  -  100     -   .   .





> ,      ?  .   ,    ur0gt.


    .        RW3DKB,       ?   ,      RW3DKB ?  100% ,  RW3DKB          ,      .     ,  ,   ,   .     ,        :Very Happy: 




> , : 
> http://www.cqham.ru/swr_meter.htm 
> 
> ,   ,    -,    ?


 , -.   .      .   ,   ,    ...   ,     :Very Happy:

----------


## UA6LGO

Thank you, colleague, for a useful link. It seems to me, the method of measuring hot S22 shown at Fig.1 in the article, is more convenient for radioamateurs due to simple realisation.

----------


## Alazon

-      ..   , ..    2       ,      .      ,         . 
          ,    ,        =1.     ,  ,        .
     .
   DX!

----------


## Georgij

to UR0GT!
     ,   !  
     ...
_______________
-  -

----------


## ur0gt

*To Georgij*
  .
    . 
      .

 ,      ,       .
                 ""   :Smile:  

73

----------


## ur0gt

> ...


CADET      - ,       .                  -    .
 UA6LGO   ,   .

  ?   ,          ?

73

----------


## Georgij

!
  ,       -  !

    ...    ...  ...
73
________________
-  -

----------


## Set-up

> ,        -,     . 73


  ,     -    ,         .   ,   , ,   -  R . 
______________
73 !

----------


## Set-up

> ,     .       .


!

      ,  R .    R . ..     .  
_______________
73!

----------

.
      .
      -  .
    .  300.
      .
   .
   .
      (  )           (   )       .  .
    .  .
     .
     .    .
   .
      .   .
      .
         .
         .
73

----------


## 2009

???    ???
,   ,   !
       .
       LC  CL  .         !!!!!!!!!
     .        50%...  ,    ,     80.         "" -   70%,     90....    100%     ,     ...     .... ,     !

,         ,  -     .
.

----------


## 2009

*1958*,
 ....   !.
 ,            ....      ()      .     2               -    .
  ! :Razz: 
   ...    .    ,         ...
.

 .     -   ,    ,     ,    ... :Embarassed:

----------


## R0SBD

,   ,   , ,             . 
       75  (50  )     -  .        ,      .        ( ). 
  ,     (     ),       ,    ,   .               .   ,  ,  . , ,  ,    .        ,         . ,  .    50    ,   ,    .     . 
,    ,      ,    ...
   .     .       .  .     ( ),           25   240 ,     .    .   -     ,  . .  ...

----------


## R0SBD

50   75 .     .  ,  .pdf     .      : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=8122&page=3      ,     ,  ,      ,   ,     50 ,     .    ,  ,  .
   ( .  ),    ,      ,       ,        ,   ,         ,         50  .
 , ur0gt       ,  -   1     50 ,           ,    ...

----------


## Relayer

*1958*,    ))    .   ,         .     **  . 
   .      ?     ? .       PA (   ).    -     50 .   - .          ,     . 
            .          
    - .

----------


## Relayer

> ,         ...


                   (  50)




> ,   .      .      .


     -   .

----------


## Relayer

> .


Rx = (U1-U2) / (U1/R1 - U2/R2)
  U1 > U2  
k = U1/U2
Rx = (k-1) / (k/R1 - 1/R2) = R1*R2*(k-1) / (kRR2-R1) = R1 * (k - 1) / (k - R1/R2)
m=R1/R2
Rx = R1 * (k - 1) / (k - m)

----------


## _

> (  50)


       ,   ....

 ,   "    "    . 
  , ,    ,  (    ,     "    ",      -  ).          ,     - "  ....",   "   .....   ".
. .       ,    (       ,    ,             ). ,    ,    ,    .....  .    ,    .  .     ?     ,     ?




> -   .


     ?   ...




> ,      ,         : R = ( - U)2/2P..
> 
>  -     ,  .
> . . -    ,  ,  ;
> U-   -,  , ( 0,1...0,2 .)
> http://padabum.com/d.php?id=15118


!     .

----------


## RXDX

> -


        ,        50          .

    .         . 
  SSB     . 
               ?

----------


## _

, : . , . " ", .1, .84. "        ".    ,        .
    .

----------


## Zaharov A.

, ,        () :        0,54 (    0,85)  0,6 (     0,95)            ( "   " 12 1996, .30).

----------


## UC8U

(E),           25-30.    50       .

----------

> (E),           25-30.    50       .


  ,        .          . ,      50%  . 
            .    "0",      MFJ-269         . , ,    .

----------


## 2009

.       ,     /       !     ,    ...

,       -    ,    ...

----------


## _

> ,   0,72 .


   RK9UC  ,    25-30      0,72. ,       .            (  - 25-30 ,     50). , ,  , .

*  21 ():*




> .       .   .


     ... :Smile: 
,   ,   .   -  10 .   - 12 .     - 1 .    - 10 .   ,  11 .  ? .       ,     (   ).   1 .  (U2),  11 .
  .
R=R1*R2(U2-U1)/(U1*R2-U2*R1).        - U1*R2-U2*R1.    ,  . 10v*11-11v*10=0. .    ?      ,   .      .  ,   ,   ,   ,   ,      ,    .      ?    ,    .     ,   , " ".
 ?.     (    ,  ).       (   ,   ),         .     .    .  ,    .   ?  , .       50 ,   100.     100.   .  .

----------


## R0SBD

. ,   .  ,   , 10 - 12 , 11  -11 ,  ... ,        1,5 - 2 ,  .  50   75 .       ,      ,  ,   ,  75      ,   50  .    ,          ,    . 
,  ,     , ,     ,           .        . 136 ,   ,     .  22,5 .(         ,       ..,   . 134 : http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp2/spr_1.djvu )          .134-137.        . 84,   ,   .    .      ,     .     .    , .     50    -,  ,         .  .    .     ,   50 .      50 ,   .          50 - ,   50   - .         ,    -  , ,  -  4:4,5 ,          ,  ...    ...
         ,   ,    ,  .            , ..     .      ,   ,     ,    ,   -      ,        ,  ...

----------


## Relayer

> , .     50    -,  ,         .


-       50. ..     50,      1.           .     .      -

   -     - (   ),      50 (    -        ,       - .. ).        .        +.             .       -        , .. .

----------


## _

:Sad: 


> ,  ,     , ,     ,           .        . 136 ,   ,     .  22,5 .(         ,       ..,   . 134


     ?       .   ,    -   .     (  ) .136,    (  1984 ): " ".     ...      ..    ...
.     ,   ,  - , 1993  .    .       .
. , ,     ,    .      50  ,  -     .   ,   ,    .         (     , - ,  ).      .     22,5 ,    ,   ,    50   22,5. 
 .   .    50 . ,    1.       ,  10 .    ? .  .  .

*  7 ():*




> . ,   .  ,   , 10 - 12 , 11  -11 ,  ... ,        1,5 - 2 ,  .  50   75 .       ,      ,  ,   ,  75      ,   50  .    ,          ,    .


,      ,      ,        -   ,   .   ,    ,   ,       ,   ,     :Sad: .

----------


## Relayer

> ?             903,         . ...


   .           .    .                    .
          ,       .      



> ,   ,   .


  Rx,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> .    -   50    .      .     50  ,        50 ,  .


 ,   ,    .  ,       ,     .     .
    100 .     30 .   . 100 ,   70   ,  100    .    .   , 30 .      .  ,   ,   ,        .  30   ,      ,   ,     5 . 30-5=25,  ,   ,         .      100   .       ,  1  4  .  , 1  16.  ,      3 .       25 ,   3 ,        8 .    ,    3 .       .    ,    ,      .            ,         0,5      .  ,    , , 2 .     ,       .  ,   ,   2 , , .   ,       .   ,         ,     . ,  ,     ,    ...     ,         .         ,   ,    . ,      ,   ,      ,    .
     ,    100   ,    .   ,      ,    .
 ,  12 ,    100   ,  10      . 1  10  - . 0,5   . 20   ,  ,    2 .  , 1  ,5  ...
   ,     ,    .        .  ,       .      .,       .      .           ...

----------


## Relayer

*RK4CI*,         PA?          -    . 
       -         :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post657386
     Vdd=30v, P=100w
    P0 = P/2 = 100/2 = 50
   Rload = (Vdd-V)^2 / 2*P0 = (30-5)^2 / 50*2 = 6.25R
. K=sqrt(50/2*Rload)=sqrt(50/2*6.25)=2
     0,5+0,5/2
  -

----------


## Relayer

> 


  ?    ,       .  .   .
  : "A wideband linear power amplifier (1.6 - 28 MHz) for 300 W PEP with 2 MOS transistors BLF177"
http://web.rfoe.net:8000/ZILIAOXIAZA...es/NCO8703.pdf

               .     .    ?

*  8 ():*




> Vdd=30v, P=100w
>     P0 = P/2 = 100/2 = 50
>    Rload = (Vdd-V)^2 / 2*P0 = (30-5)^2 / 50*2 = 6.25R
> . K=sqrt(50/2*Rload)=sqrt(50/2*6.25)=2
>      0,5+0,5/2


 
   Ik=(Vdd-V)/Rload = 25/6.25=4A
   Idd=2*Ik=2*4=8A
    Pdd=Vdd*Idd=30*8=240  w
=100*100/240=41,6%
      V=5. ..    .   V=1    : P=(Vdd-V)^2 / Rload=(30-1)^2/6.25=134.6w
   = 100*134,5/240=56%

----------


## _

> ,   .    ,  25 ,    .


 ,       .    !!!   ,     -  .  ,        -   .     ,   .         .
 .  -  - 25 ,  - 4 .    100 ? 
   ,      , .   ,      ...

*  23 ():*




> ,       -


  ?

----------


## RK4CI

> !!!   ,     -  .  ,        -   .     ,   .         .


   ,   .  ,   ""   .        .       4 .     8.  25    ,  25*8=200 .         100 .       .     ,  ,  .     .   ,  ,   ,        ,    ...



> ,      , .


    . ,      .  ,    ...  .    .  ""   ,      .   ...

----------


## Geo

> ,      .  ,    ...  .


 - ! -,     ,    ""  ...
,   -  . , !

----------


## UC8U

> . K=sqrt(50/2*Rload)=sqrt(50/2*6.25)=2


   ,  .  . T..   = 4 ( sqrt)



> 1  4  .  , 1  16.


     14   TS930s  28.  100 .

----------


## UC8U

> ,  1  4  .  , 1  16.  ,      3 .


       - 25.       ,   ?

----------


## UC8U

> ,    .


  ,   ?           ,   ?

----------


## UC8U

> .    . ,      . ,     ...


  ?    = 6,25 .    14 6.254=25. 
    = 50,      ~ 25 =18 .  182/6,25=51

----------


## UN-NS

> *1958*,
>  ....   !.
>  ,            ....      ()      .     2               -    .
>   !


        .    ,  .      ,     ,     10 .     ,   3,         50 ( ) .    -        .     ,   , ,   ...     .     .      .        .

    :   ,     (    ?).      27    .    ,     ,    .         .  ,  .

----------


## 240

*  Relayer*, RK4CI    .    ,          5,5 ,   50- ,      - 9,    -= 3 ,           .  -   . ,     ,   - 1+1  3 .

----------

().     ,       .       .      .     , ,         .  ,        .

----------


## UC8U

> .             ...


   ,    .

----------


## UA5O

> ().     ,       .       .      .    , ,         .  ,        .


  -,    .       . :::: 
 ,  ,   .

----------


## Relayer

> .        ,        .


    .    ?

----------


## _

> ?    = 6,25 .    14 6.254=25. 
>     = 50,    ~ 25 =18 . 182/6,25=51


    ,    .       .    50    , ,     "".   .   1  ,       .       1 ,   0,5 ,     1.        1 .    25 .          .
 .      ,   ""               (      ,      ).    .   ,         ,  ,   .
 ,  ,       , , ,     :Smile: .   . ,      .       , ,    ,  ,  100 .

----------


## _

> ,   ,  100


    ,       .     ,       .  ,    -         .    ,    , ,      ,        .        (     .)

----------


## UC8U

> ,


  :Super:      ts930s   2, 1.  100        50R 200 p-p.   , P-P    ,  ?

----------


## _

> ts930s   2, 1.  100        50R 200 p-p.   , P-P    ,  ?


!  ,    ,    .      .  ,              ?
 .     :        1000 .    ?    .      .  ,    .   .  ...        -    .

----------


## UC8U

> ,


  ? TS930s- 12  .   =200 -.  ,   =100  -     50 -. R 50/8=6,25

----------


## UC8U

28

----------


## _

> 28


 ?   ,       ?       ...    28  - .  ,    ,         .   - . ,    100 ,    ,     100 ,   :Smile: ...  100   6,25    .   , 3,125 ,  
P=(U-U)^2/2*R= (28-5)^2/2*3,25=84 .  ,   100 (     ). ,  3.125  .      .  1/2,  ,   ,  .    1/4,  -1/16.
  ,     ,    .      .   ,   ,     6,25 ,        (  ).
,

----------


## UC8U

> ,       ?


  ,   :Razz: .




*  16 ():*




> ,    100 ,    ,     100 ,


       (rms) .  100  50\50   50 rms.

----------


## RK4CI

> =200 -.  ,   =100 -     50 -. R 50/8=6,25





> ? TS930s- 12  .   =200 -.  ,   =100 -     50 -.


  -,    .    ,      .     .  ,    .     , 100 .       , 25 .  .   ?  ,  ?



> ,   ,       .


       ,   .      ,    ,   .    ,   .        ,   ,          .    ,   ,     .   .



> ,   .


    .       .   .    ,    ,   ,    ,  .   ...

----------


## _

> .      ,    4, ? P-P   16   U .


 ,   100    50 .  .  -   , .   ?    ,    .  ,       -.  , .   ,      .    - 120 W    p.m.p.o.   / 386-.     ,   .....

----------


## RK4CI

> p-p     200 p-p  100


   ,   .   200 ,  -,   , 50,   -,       ?    .    ,    6,25 ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> Rload = (Vdd-V)^2 / 2*P0 = (30-5)^2 / 50*2 = 6.25R !


 .       .          .   ,   .    .     .
   ,  ,      ,  1  4  ,  1  16  . ,      ,     , ,  100 ...

----------


## 240

> ,      3 .       25 ,   3 ,        8 .    ,    3 .
>        .  1    I^2*R =  32*3=27
>     .     = U/R=(35,36/2)/6.25=2,83    2,832*6,25=50.


 ,   .          50 .  - 100.     ,   -50 .    100  ?     3   .        25     3  -     8 .        .            .  ,      "",      8 ,    5,6 .    27     150          "" - 0,65     100.                                       P.S.    ,        RK9UC  Relaer      .          .     ,  , ,     ,      .   .

----------


## Relayer

> ,        RK9UC  Relaer      .          .     ,  , ,     ,      .   .


,      .               0,5+0,5/1,5.  -          .                  ,  ,      .

----------


## Relayer

" -" , ,  "" 1984.   --,         .      .
   152 ,   . 3,25,           153     154
        ,      -   :
  P=40,  50,   36
1.    
P1=P/2=40/2=20
2.      (0,9 - .      ( ))
Uk=36*0.9=32
3.     
Rk'=Uk^2/2*P1=32^2/2*20=25.6 
4.   
Rk=2*Rk'=25.6*2=51 
5. .  =sqrt(R/Rk)=sqrt(50/51)~=1
     .         50   .    1+1/2     .  1/1 (..  -      )     

         50/2^2=12.5,   2     /
*     RK4CI    ))
   ???!!   ??!!*

----------


## UC8U

*240*,  .
       ,        - ηD  (Drain efficiency).      A, AB, B.        -    -      .        -    -      .
         ,    ,    .  ,     .     ,  ,. 
 R    ,      .       .       ,   .

----------


## _

....      ... .    - 25,5 .       (        ),  . ,    ?      (    ) 36 /25,5=1,41 .     1,41*36 =50 . 
  ,   50 ,  100.    50- .   !!!     ,    .   .       ,  .       , .
,                ..

,  -.     1,41 , ,  ? ,    , .101,   .  90  ,    ,     - 0,318. ,   1,41*0,318=0,448 .,  =0,448*36=16 .    .   32 . 
, ,    ,     ....

----------


## _

> .
>       ,          (.  ).


 !     .      32 ,    25,5,   ?   .      ,      ,     ...
    .

----------


## _

!    - 50 .      ...  ,        100 ,   50.   50,   50,       ,   ,       50 .       ??

----------


## UR4UDT

> !     .      32 ,    25,5,   ?   .      ,      ,     ...


        ,    .
Io=Im*ao; I1=Im*a1; I2=Im*a2  .., 
 Im-    ;
Io-   ;
I1, I2, ... -  ;
ao, a1, a2,...-    (   ).       .
        ,         .            .         ,     .




> !    - 50 .      ...  ,        100 ,   50.   50,   50,       ,   ,       50 .


      ?   50      100? .

----------


## 240

> ,    .
> Io=Im*ao; I1=Im*a1; I2=Im*a2  .., 
>  Im-    ;
> Io-   ;
> I1, I2, ... -  ;
> ao, a1, a2,...-    (   ).       .
>         ,         .            .         ,     .
> 
> 
> ...


                                                                                                                                           !        ,    .         ,      -20=30 . ?  ,      .           ,   ,      10      50 .    .                                                                                                   TO RELAYER,           . :                    .       .              ,     .       "",        .  ,       .                                                                                                                       P.S.  , ,   .     ,       .     ,     ,-   .     - .            .      .  ,    !  !    !        RK4CI,    .  73

----------


## Relayer

> TO RELAYER,           . :                    .       .


,   ?      -  0,5+0,5/1,5  .   .        .         .      .       .    .   .   0,5+0,5/1,5   -  .  ))



> , ,   .     ,       .


                    ,        .       /,       .      .      .    ?     ?
,           ,   /       ))     - RK4CI    )) .    --  /  )) 



> RK4CI,    .  73


     . ,      RK4CI.
       ?     - ,    ,    /     ))  ))

----------


## UR4UDT

> ,    ...
> ...     ...


,  .
1.  10     10   10 .
2.    10             10 .
3.      ,     5 .
4.  5  ( )       10 .

----------


## UR4UDT

> , .      ,      .    ,          .           ,    ,       ?      ?.     ?     ? ,  ,  ?       ...   ,  .


1.       .         .        .        .
2.        .   .
3.           . 10   50    23 ,        3  .
  -   .  - ,    .

----------


## Relayer

*UR4UDT*,         ))              .        - . 
             /. 

*240*,          .      .                0,5+0,5/1,5.         .   1+1/3.  ,   ,     ,    .    .

----------


## _

> ,  ,  .      ?    .
> .   ,   RK9UC.     ,  .          ,   ,  .   , ,   ,  40   . 
> ,      RK9UC   .    . ,    .
> *  7 ():*


 ,    .  . ,   RK9UC     4   ,  ,  1  .    ?     ,  RK9UC    - 1/16.    - 1/4.   , ,   Relayer,a,       .
,         .    ,     .  .            ,       . ,          -  .
 ,    ()   40 ,      100%.




> .  40            .        ,       .


   .      (  RK9UC)     .     .    ?

*  17 ():*

, .    ,   Relayer         .    ,  ,     .      ,   .

----------


## 240

> *240*,          .      .                0,5+0,5/1,5.         .   1+1/3.  ,   ,     ,    .    .


                                             ?        ,       ,         ,    .        .         0,5+0,5  1,5.  ,     .      ,  : -       ,       ,    .                                                                                     P.S.          ?

----------


## _

> To *_.
> *     RK9UC. , , . ,    .


  187,          .  13,6 ,  100 ,  1/4  .      .    -        .

*  27 ():*




> To *_.
> *     RK9UC. , , . ,    .


  187,          .  13,6 ,  100 ,  1/4  .      .    -        .



> ?   ( )        "".       .    .   .


,   .     " "  . ,    .   ,      .    ,    ,    . 
  ,  ,           .           ,   , .  131. 
 ,     ,        ,     -      .     .   .      -        ,   -             .    -            .   .      ,        .      .
,  .  .  ,   . ,    ,  ,   , ,  .     -     .         .

----------


## Relayer

> .   .      ,        .      .


      ,            ))
            .        .         ,      Ck. ..          .         -   




> ,  .  .  ,   . ,    ,  ,   , ,  .     -     .         .


          /.  - ?     RK4CI          

*  7 ():*




> ...    ,    ,  (    : for 300 W PEP .        PEP,  , ,    .     . 108    ,        ,  40  .     ,      386 ,     8 . 120   , .


....       PEP power     . 



> Peak Envelope Power is usually measured in a resistive load, and in that case it is simply given by PEP=V^2/2/R (where V is the peak RF voltage) or *PEP=Vrms^2/R*.


http://vk1od.net/measurement/RfPowerTerms/PEP.htm
PEP          ** .    ,    ,       , PEP power = RMS power

     PEP c -- ))     8 (*!*)   ))

----------


## RD9AF

?    .....      ,       (  )     59+++

----------


## 240

RK9UC                                                                                                                   .

----------


## _

> Ik=(Vdd-V)/Rload = 25/6.25=4A
>    Idd=2*Ik=2*4=8A
>     Pdd=Vdd*Idd=30*8=240  w


    ,   - . ,        ,    .
,    4. .    - 8.   , ,    ?   .      ()     .     ,   , ,            ...  .   ?




> ,       = 50


  .        ,     (1/4)     . ,  ,  .

----------


## _

> = (5,7/60)*100=9,5A    9,5*2=19


      . , ,     .     ,  ""  .   ????

----------


## _

> -    :
> 
>    Ik.rms=Ik/sqrt(2)=2.83A
>    Idd.rms=2*Ik.rms=2*2  .82=5.66A
>     30*5.66=169.7w~=170w
> =100*100/170=58.8%


  "  ",    ,   -  ,   .

----------


## UC8U

_
      . , ,     .     ,  ""  .   ????

I.. =  sqrt P/R = sqrt 50/1,54=5,7 
 (rms)    ,  1 .


*  5 ():*


        ,   ?

----------


## Relayer

> ,  .


   :
Vdd=13.8, P=100,  1:16   ( 1:4  ).
    ))
100  50  70.. ..  1:4       70/4=17,7..          - 8,83.,   8.83*2*sqrt(2)=*25.-.      * .
..      , .. 50,          :
Rload = U^2/P = 8.83^2/50 = 1.56 
      :
Rload = 50/16/2 = 1.56 
          .

        RK4CI      ,   0,78.     8,83.  0,78      100.        200.    100.    .
         .      PEP-       ,            ** .        

    - *RK4CI*,       ,    .         -  /,   .         "  "      ,          

*  30 ():*

             (   ) ))
:



  /:



  BC548  2N2222.  :



            220?        -   - ))
              ? ))

----------


## RK4CI

> Ik=(Vdd-V)/Rload = 25/6.25=4A


    .     ,       .          . ,    ,       .     ,   ,     ,      ...
  ,  ,    .    .    .   30 .   ,  ,    ,   .     ,  3 .  .      ,     . ,    5     .  ,      .     ,     ,        ,    ,       .

----------


## UC8U

> IC7410  
>  ,       = 50
>  RD100  2
>   = 13,8
>  R  = 116
>  R=(13,8*0,9)2/(50*2)=1.54
>  R..  = R*2*16=49.3 
> I.. =  sqrt P/R = sqrt 50/1,54=5,7
>  .    60%
>       = (5,7/60)*100=9,5A    9,5*2=19


 .    Ik.  ,   ..
I.. = P/U=  50/(13,8*0,9)=4
       = 4*0,6=6,7A    6,7*2=13,4
 100w ,          , ,  . 




> ,   ,     ,  ...


  ,  ?



> ,       .


        .    .

----------


## _

> ,  ?


     I   .   ( )   .     , 1984 ., .102,  .     90 . . 0,5,         ,            .
 ,     ,   .   ,           ,       0,5   .  ,  ,     .    ,   .   ,            .
,  - .

----------


## UC8U

> .





> .     ,       .          . ,    ,       .     ,   ,     ,      ...


   ,    ,    ?

----------


## UC8U

RK4CI      ,   0,78. *  30 ():
*
  !  0,78 .

  !!!

  !!!   . 1    100 ,    ,    .    - 100 .
        ,       .      Rk   50.        ()              = U*1.41    .

----------


## serk

,         .  ..      50  75 ,        ,         .          50 ,    ,     -   .   ,       ,           ,            ,      .  ,             ( )     . ...  ,     ( 20%   ),   -    !    ,       .

----------

HAZ

----------


## _

> ,       .


    ,   . 



> _,
> RK4CI,
>             ,         RK9UC       .      rms -  .


  ,     ,    .    50   .     100 .    . 50 ,     ""  .        ,            .   .      ,  .
 .       .      ,  ,     ,    50 .   50 . ,       .     ,    ()      ,      - 50 .
   .   ,    100-        (  ,      ,   ).    ,     .

*  9 ():*




> ,       ,   .        ,     ,       ...


   ...   .       : " ,  1/2 ,  ".

----------


## UC8U

> ,   .


 71.  50R= 100. .  71/4=17,8    0,78Om =  1,56     , P=U2/R =   17,8^2/1,56=200  ::::  !

*  12 ():*




> .        . ,              12,3 .      ,      .            12,3 ,


  ::::  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post690230

----------


## UC8U

> .          .    ,   :
> 71.  50R= 100. . 71/8=8,875 .     , P=U2/R = 8,875^2/0,78=100 .     ,   .
>      8.  - 4 , ,      - 0,5 .       100  (  ).     (  ) - 50 .  50   .  .. "..."   .  .


     ,     ? 
 , 0,5  = Rk=0,78        1,56 . 1,56*16=24   :Smile:  

      240,       .

----------


## UC8U

> 71.  50R= 100. . 71/8=8,875 .     , P=U2/R = 8,875^2/0,78=100 .


    !        .

----------


## _

> !        .


   .       -,      .
   ,     .    .
 ,   100       .     - 50 . , ,  ...
  . .   ,     .     .       :Sad: .
    ....    ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> , 0,5  = Rk=0,78       1,56 . 1,56*16=24


      .        .         .       .
     .    .   , 1  2.   , 1  4
        .   245    ,     .       .  .    . ,  ?    ?



> ,    .   ? RK4CI        .,  ,    .


        .            .      ?             .   ,     .      ,   ,   245.        .      . ,   ,    .



> ,    .


    .        ...

----------


## RK4CI

> ,         RK9UC       .      rms -  . 
> 
> 73! .


      .     ,      .      .     ,   ,     . ,   ,     ,   .  ,   245   .         .     . ,        ...

----------


## RK4CI

> , 0,5  = Rk=0,78       1,56 . 1,56*16=24


      .      1  8,  , 1  64. 0,78*64 =50.   .
       ,    .      , 1  2,  .  1  4,  . 0,78*4=3,125.   ,      . ,    . 1  4  ,  1  16  . 3,125*16=50 .       ?
          ?     "Relayer",     .     ?

----------


## RK4CI

> , 0,5  = Rk=0,78       1,56 . 1,56*16=24


      .      1  8,  , 1  64. 0,78*64 =50.   .
       ,    .      , 1  2,  .  1  4,  . 0,78*4=3,125.   ,      . ,    . 1  4  ,  1  16  . 3,125*16=50 .       ?
          ?     "Relayer",     .     ?



> ,          . .


         .     .   ,    .  ,     ,    .      .               .    ,      . ,  ,   Relayer   ,      ...     .   .    .

----------


## RK4CI

> , 0,5  = Rk=0,78       1,56 . 1,56*16=24


      .      1  8,  , 1  64. 0,78*64 =50.   .
       ,    .      , 1  2,  .  1  4,  . 0,78*4=3,125.   ,      . ,    . 1  4  ,  1  16  . 3,125*16=50 .       ?
          ?     "Relayer",     .     ?



> ,          . .


         .     .   ,    .  ,     ,    .      .               .    ,      . ,  ,   Relayer   ,      ...     .   .    .



> ?      ,      .             -  .  ?   .                -   . / ?   .


  ,  .     ,  ,  ...      ,     .    ,       . ,         .  ,     , ""   .       ,    4     ,   ,    30 ,   - 0,5+0,5/2 .  ,     ?

----------


## _

> , 0,5  = Rk=0,78       1,56 . 1,56*16=24
>       R=1,56,     = 50


    0,78*64=49,92 . ?  50 ,  0,08 ,  .     ,    ,      .




> PEP power,           ))


   ,     ( -    ),      .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   .       .


   ,   . ,          .    ,        .          .      ,     .   ,   ,   ,      ,  ...



> .


 .    .       .   .    ,      ,   ...



> .  , ...


 .     ,        i ...

----------


## _

.     ,    - ,  1 .  .  ,         .

----------


## Zaharov A.

> ,    .       ,     .      100     .


  , , ,        .

----------


## ua6cl

> , , ,        .


      .
         .
        0 ().

----------


## RK4CI

.      50,       100%   .  200  ,      ,        .    ,    .
     ,          ,         .     ,     .

----------


## _

> .
>          .
>         0 ().


,     .        .       .  ,    ,  ,     .     ,   ,  ,  ,        .
   .        .     .       .

* To sigissoft*,     ,     .     ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> 0 ().


  .         ,    
         .    ,       100 ,       80.      .    ,     ,     ,            .        .

----------


## UA5O

,   .    ,       .  ,  . . ,    .      ,  R  .  .UR5FFR   . R   ,         ,   .      .
   .    , .  ..,       .   .,    ,     .   ,       . .     .  .

----------


## Relayer

> R   ,         ,   .      .


             .         /.               .         ...  ))

----------


## UA5O

> ?  .     . ,    ...


  ,    .   .   .,    .        .  , -.R,   .  ,  .  .  ,       .     .  .  ,      ,   .    .     .   ,     .         .    .  .     . .
    ,  ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> .   .,    .





> ,  ,    .


     ,      .        , .         .     , ,    30 ,    100 .       ,   Relayer. 0,5+0,5  , 2   .           ,  50   12,5.     12, 5  . 6,25 ,     .
        . 1  4  . 1  16  .     , 3,125 .           8 .  , 4 .     ,   ,  4      ,     .   6,25    25  ...
          .     .   ,        .    ,    ,   .
   50 .       1  4  ,  1  16  .  3,125 .      .       , 3 .  ,  "" , 3,125+3=6,125 .    ,  , 25:6,125= 4    .  ,     , 25*4=100 .      , 25 .    50   .       .       .      , 3*4 =12 .   , 12 * 4 =48 .    ,  12 .       24 ,     ,   .
  100   ,      ,  .        ,        ...
 ,     .     ,   .





> :  ,          ""            .        ,    !


 ,      ?          ,          .    ,     .      ...  



> ,    .    ,        .     .


              ,         .        .      ,    .



> -       (   )


 ,        .          . ,       ,    . ,    .    ,   .



> Fo,  Fo    () .    ,     .  ,             ,     .


  ,    ,      .    ,     ,  ,       .    ,     ,   ,       ,      .
    ,   ,       ,  .
     .  .    ,     .   ,      "",   .       ...

----------


## Relayer

> .     .





> Vdd=30v, P=100w
>     P0 = P/2 = 100/2 = 50
>    Rload = (Vdd-V)^2 / 2*P0 = (30-5)^2 / 50*2 = 6.25R
> . K=sqrt(50/2*Rload)=sqrt(50/2*6.25)=2
>      0,5+0,5/2
>     Ik=(Vdd-V)/Rload = 25/6.25=4A
>    Ik.rms=Ik/sqrt(2)=2.83A
>    Idd.rms=2*Ik.rms=2*2  .82=5.66A
>     30*5.66=169.7w~=170w
> =100*100/170=58.8%





> , 3


 
    Ik'=(Vdd-V)/(Rload+R) = 25/(6.25+3)=2.7
   R: V=Ik'*R=8,1
  P0=(Vdd-V-V)^2/2*Rload=22.84
  = 2*P0=45.7




> 100   ,      ,  .        ,        ...  ,     .     ,   .


             -

----------


## Relayer

> .


  :!:  :Crazy:

----------


## RK4CI

> -


       .        .   ,         ,      .         ,  ,   .



> ,    ,      ,  2,0 .


 ??     .          Relayer,       . ,   ,     .    ,   ,      .   40 %,  58,8.
  Relayer.
   .       .   . 0,5+0,5/2.         . ,  .    ,         .       -,    . , ,

----------


## RK4CI

> , ,   ,-   ,


 .  .    .   -,  ,   ,   ,       ,         ... ,  ,

----------


## UV5EVY

> ,         ...


        - ( -)   -?       IRFP244 ,   , 15.  200 .   1,8 -14 . 27.-. ,,  ,         .

----------


## RK4CI

> .


   ,       .         .     ,      " "

----------


## RK4CI

> 2- .


         .    .      .     ,  .   ,      ,  ,    ,     ...  ,   . ,   ,  ,    ...

----------


## RK4CI

> " ".   ,


  .      . ,         .        .    ,    .        ...

----------


## R0SBD

,  .    : http://cqham.ru/pa11_4.htm http://ua1zh.narod.ru/mosfet_pa/mosfet_pa.htm   ,     ?

----------


## 240

> .      . ,         .        .    ,    .        ...


                                     ,    ?    ,           "",     . ,                                                                                                                     P.S.   ,             .

----------


## Vytas

> ,  .    : http://cqham.ru/pa11_4.htm http://ua1zh.narod.ru/mosfet_pa/mosfet_pa.htm


      ...  :Smile: 
        2,     r3.

----------


## UC8U

.              :Smile: . 
    ,    :Razz:

----------


## _

> ,


   ,   ,    , .       .   ,   ?    ,      .   .  .. " " 2007 . . 137.,   .
http://ruord.com/hobby/1053-dogadin-...-2007-pdf.html
   ,  .      ...
    ... Relayer   ...  .  Relayer  .      ,  . 281  .     . 
     .   .   .    .. .

----------


## Integral

. 

 


      .    BN-43-202,  1:1.  160  15   =1,  10 =1.2    -.
     24 500.    BN-43-7051,  1:4.     EPCOS,  N87.       16,  2200.  ,   "" -    1,     .     50     ,   .        ,    .
   SE-600-24,   42

    :

----------


## 240

> , -             .
> 
>    ,   ,      100  .        ,       !   ,   ,    100  50 !       (RMS) !


       ! ,     !   ,        ,    ,  ,     .       ,   - 100 .

*  15 ():*

*To Integral*, ,    ,   .         ,  ,         .    ,      .    ,      ,    ,   -  ?         ?     P.S/           ,     45     .  ,    ?

----------


## UC8U

> ""     ,       ,      .


   . 







> .     (100 )     .


    ,  ,          . 




> ! ,     !   ,        ,    ,  ,     .       ,   - 100 .


  :Wink:         !

----------


## UA5O

.,    .  ,    . .      ,  .  ..  ,  1   Iko.   Uk.makx/Ik.makx.=Rk,   ,  ,  .
  ,   .      .  ,  .  ,     . ,  ,  .      .       . :::: 

     -104,  MRF150,   .         RD-70   .  ,   .      .    ,   .  .

   ..  " ",    8.6,       .  ,     .   .       ,    .

----------


## UA5O

,    .  ,  1.28*2=2.56  . ,  .. 1  16  .    .    ,     .,     Rk  .    .  ,    .

----------


## UR4UDT

> ,    .  ,  1.28*2=2.56  . ,  .. 1  16  .    .    ,     .,     Rk  .    .  ,    .


   =8,8.  -: 1  + 1    8,8 (   ) .
   2,56    .
    : 8,8/2=4,4    4,4^2=19  .   50/2,56=19.    .

 ,    SSB     (  >90 ).    .
    "" (   ).       . 

 ,    .

----------


## _

> ,    -   .


  ,  :
-   ;
-    .  ,  .     ,   .    -      ,          ,      .   -   .      .    ,          .           .  ,        .



> ,   ,    .


       ,       .     ,      .



> ,       ,  ,         .


    .       ,   .    - .     , ,       ,      .     .    -  .   -  !!!           .     ?



> ,     ,   .


 .     .     .



> ,     .        .


  ,  ,  .

         ,     .     .      . "".   .         ,     ,  ,       .    ,          ,   .
       .   -  .      .
 ,     -  ,     .    ,    ,   ,    ( ).       .  ,      (  ,     ).

----------


## UA5O

> 


   ,  .UR5FFR    ,     .

----------


## UA5O

> ,          ,   .


   .      ,     ,   ,  .           .     .        .        . ,  .    .  ,    .

----------


## UA5O

.     .       .   ,     .     50.        . ,      3-5   .     .    .    ,     . .    .     ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,    .    ,        .     .


      ?    ?




> ( ) 1=50 .
>   Eo=12,6 .
>      90 .    :
> 0=0,318
> 1=0,500
> 2=0,212
> 3=0,000
> 1.           =0,9.         :
> U1max=Eo*()=12,  6*0,9=11,34
> ...


      .          .   ,        .

----------


## UC8U

> .    .  ,    ,   ,       .      ,      ,    ,    ,    .       .


      ,      .           ,   .       .     . 73!

----------


## UA5O

> ,     ,    ,      .


    ,    .       ,   .   ,    ..  ,  ,      .    .MRF-150  150 ,      .       ?    ? .  ,     . .   . .  ,  ,    .  ,       R  , .   ,   .     .  ,    .   .  ,       . .  ,  .      .   .

----------


## UA5O

,        .

    ? ,   ,   ,    50 .  ,     ,      2    ,   1.41  .




> (      )?


   .  ,   R,    ..         .    . ,      .     .    .   R,        .  .., .    .

----------


## UA5O

> ,    .


    ?

----------


## UR4UDT

> ,     .  , ,        ,           ...
>      .      ,   ,    ,    ,   ,  .      ,        .


 ,     .
 ( )   .  .
      -  ,    .         .          .
  -   ,   .    ?

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


    .    .       ,         .



> ,   .


      ,   ,      ,       .      .    ,    , . Relayer, ,  .      .   ,  ,     .



> -  ,    .


         .  ,   ...

----------


## 240

> ,     .
>  ( )   .  .
>       -  ,    .         .          .
>    -   ,   .    ?


                                  ,     0,25 .     ,    .

----------


## UA5O

> ,         ,         .


 . ,         50.         6 ,   .  ,   .




> 0,5...3,0 .    50   ..  2,3,...    ?


    .    .

----------


## UA5O

> ,


  ,     8   ?

----------


## Zaharov A.

> . ,         50.         6 ,   .  ,   .


  ,      .  ,  -     24   12-15,     "  ."     ()          (   50).  ,  ,     -        :    (!) .

----------


## UA5O

> . ,    ,     .         35.
>   .           .
>   .           .          .
>    .   ,  ,    ,     .      ,          .   ,   ,       ,     ,     .   ,  ,       ,    ,   .      . 
> ,     .  , ,        ,           ...
>      .      ,   ,    ,    ,   ,  .      ,        .


,      .

----------


## UA5O

UN8CB? ,     . ,  .    ?      . ?  ?  . ..50,    .
        .,           .
      .   ,    .

----------


## sr-71

> .    ...
>   ,      .
> ** ,  50 %   
>  .      , ** 
>    .


,   .
    -    ,
        .
       .

 , ,      ()
  ,     ?... -   
  1- ? -   ? ...
-  I^2 * R  = ...    4  ....- 
 ,        
 .       
,   * .

   I. (t), I1 (t) -     ?
   ( )  * . 
  .      
 (  )    
      .  
,     ,  .  
,   .

 ( 1- )    (I.)
   ,    .
  / .      .
   R,  **  1-   = Roe.
         R.
 1-  () -     R. 

   (   Roe). 
 .

   ,     
     ,    
  (   ).

( ).    ,    
    ( ),   ,  ,
     .
 ,        ,   
  -  CW*, ...     
,     .

PS.
       "   ".
   -   .

----------


## _

.....      ?  ?

----------


## _

> ZIP  Offis-2007


  ZIP  ,  2003   .

----------


## _

?   ...  ,   ?

----------


## UA5O

> .      ?        ? .      .   ,   ?   .          .


    .  .

*  11 ():*




> ?   ...  ,   ?


.  UN8CB   .

----------


## UA5O

, R=25.5.        I1=21/U=40/32=1.25.    .. 1=U..* I1*0.5=32*1.25*0.5=  20 ,   .  =40 .     ,  .       50  ..   R=U..^2/21=32^2/40=1024/40=25.6,  U./I1=32/1.25=25.6,    .

----------


## _

> .


    ,       ...       ,   ,    ..




> , R=25.5......


   .       ?
 ,    1,25 /0,5=2,5 ?.  - 0,5 -        90 .

----------


## _

> ,  
>      .      
> ,   ,      
> .


    .   ,  ,     ,        ,   .   ,     , ,    ,   , ,   ,        50   .
 ,      .      (,    1 ,    ),   - 20 .       -    ,   ()    .

----------


## _

> ,       .
>       .
>      .


, ,   ,     .
  .
   .   20 ,    ,      - 40 .    (  ).   - 80 .     80/32=2,5.   32/2,5=12,8 .
   ?

----------


## sr-71

> ???    ???
> ,   ,   !


 .      ,
      2,5.    
 50 ,   .
    -   .  
  .   -    
(   ),      
    (   ).

       .    
 (   "" -  ),  .  -

   ...  ?... -    ?

----------


## sr-71

> ,  4 irf-520...     .   ....50 .


    ?    .




> .          50 ,
>   - .


   ...

----------


## 2009

*sr-71*,
*195*    ,   ,  .      ....   . 
*    2,5. -* ,      ,     ,  ,    ??? ,      ,    .

----------


## 2009

!!! R /     4- .    , ,  ,  F  R/   ,   ,      ,      .                .
      ,       !!!

----------


## 240

> ,       ,    .        ,       .


     Vytas, .       ,    .    ,   90  ,    ,     .    ,        ,   ,      .        .   ,         -  ,    ,    ....

----------


## 240

> *  11 ():*     . ,     . 1-  ,     .  " ".       .


                          !            .  ,       .     .   ,          ,      ,         .         .             .       .

----------


## UA5O

-   . ,    ,       ,       .     ,      ?  . ,    . .
    ,   . ,    .    R,  .,      2  R  .
 . ..."   " .170...   ,   .
  ,    ?  .  ,    .

----------


## 240

> ,   . ,    .    R,  .,      2  R  .


                   .     .    - .     . !!!   -   ,     .     ,   ,         .       .    ,       ,     ,   . ( ,  )      ,       ,    ,      ,               .   .   ,    .

----------


## UR4UDT

*_*
        .    ,    .
      -     .  ,       .         .
          .
   .   ,      (  ).
    ,    ,      .       ,   (    ).        ?

*240*
                  (  ),      .     (. ).      ?  ,  ,   .    ,    .  15      .
          .

----------


## 240

> *240*
>                   (  ),      .     (. ).      ?  ,  ,   .    ,    .  15      .
>            .


    .        Vytas.        .     ,     , ,    .

----------


## UA5O

. 13.8, .   16  ,  100.    50 .    0.9.U=*0.9=13.8*0  .9=12.42
  1 .  I1=21/U=100/12.42=8
 R=U^2/2P1=12.42^2/100=154.256/100=1.54
   1.54*2=3
.,      1  16  .   3*16=48  .
    ..EB-104.  .      .      100% . ,      ,     .

----------


## UR4UDT

> I=U/R=32/25,5=1,25A, Ic=0,7*1,25=0,87A.   P=U*Ic=36*0,87=31 W. =40/31=1,29... ,   ? 
> __      ,     . 
>      1:2,     ,     . ,    ,   .


, *Relayer*      .
  ,    .   !

             (    ).   ,    .

,            . 
 .

----------


## Vytas

> ,  ?  .  5.


    5*14=70?   100?

----------


## Vytas

> 50 .


  ,       2  ,      .  :Smile: 



> ,    .


    ,  ,         .       ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     ,   4  .   UN8CB,  .   2   ..


   .   ,    .  ,   .     .
   .          .       . 
    ,   ,     ,    .       .           .
   ,   ""  .   ,       ,       ,     ,  .      .
          .   ,       .      .          ,       .   ,           .            ...      .  ,      ,  .     .        .    ,         ...



> , -   4  .,   .    .


      .         .    ,     ,     ,  -     . ,      ,     .  .    ,    0,5.      .      ,         ,   .

----------


## UR4UDT

> ... ....      ,    .   ,    90 ,   ,      .        .      .            .


!   !   ! ,  ?
     .    -  .       ""  50-70 ?     ,    .   .
      . : "   -     ".
    (       )     90 .   ,        .    .

----------


## UR4UDT

,   :        .
   100 .      ( ) 200 . =50%.
           . , , .  DX,DX,DX,...

----------


## rz3qs

.53

----------


## Zaharov A.

> ,        ,      .


   ,  "    "?  :     901,     50,      1 (  0,5   ),   28.    -   1:1.  -    ?   ,      . ,      .

----------


## RK4CI

,    .      50 %,     40 .
     .     10 ,        50 .     12-15 .    ,  ,      .  .       ,       .   ,  2* 904.

----------


## UA5O

..153 .





> ,     ...


 ,   .

----------


## UA5O

> ?  ?
> ,     ,    , 8 (      14    100).  .       I=0,7*8/2=2,8.  ,    100?


   .  100    .

----------


## 240

> !   !   ! ,  ?
> 
>       . : "   -     ".


    ,     .   :-     .        .    , ?       ?          .   , ,      .     .    "" .    .  ,  ,         .   ,           ""    ""    90 .        ,   ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   .


  .        ,  5 .       .      16 . ,     ,   ,   .    ,    ,  .     .   16 .        50  64.       ,   .       0,75 .
    .    .    ?    ?       ,     ,     ?     ?     ? .   .
         .    -    .    .   ...

----------


## RK4CI

> P=156W.


  .     ,  16 .     .     0,318    . .   5,1 .      " ". ,  ,  .  , -  , -  .     .     .   ,  .     ...

----------


## LY3BBI

> ,        .


 .  :!:  :Super:

----------


## UA5O

> .        ,  5 .       .      16 . ,     ,   ,   .    ,    ,  .     .   16 .        50  64.       ,   .       0,75 .
>    .    .    ?    ?       ,     ,     ?     ?     ? .   .
>         .    -    .    .   ...


 ,     ,       ?.        .     .     ,   .   ,   ,    , .     .   ,      .        .    ,      .        .      ,    ,     . ,   .   ,       .  . ,   .

*  13 ():*




> ,  "    "?  :    901,     50,      1 (  0,5   ),   28.    -   1:1.  -    ?   ,      . ,      .


  40   . ,   80 .

*  7 ():*




> 5,1*14=72?  100/72=1,4?   ..


       50 . 50/72=0.7

----------


## 240

> 40   . ,   80 .


  ,  . *T Zaharov A.*      ()     -  ,      .             18 .        0,35  .   .           .     0,35       .     1  ,    1+1  2 ,  0,5+0,5  1 .          1,4 .  .     : -    -    1  ,   ,    1  1.   ,     1,4 ,      2-3

----------


## 240

> .  ,       .       .
>       .


           .        . ,        .

----------


## Vytas

> .     0,318    .


  ,      (      )   .        .


> ?    6  ,    ? _   ._ __ .


     ? - ...  :Smile: 
    ()     .         I=Ip/sqrt(2),   I=0,7*Ip.  Ip=16A I=0,7*16=11,3A.
    ,     ,    ? ,    , I=11,3A.            .

----------


## Vytas

> ,      Uk, Iao, P, Po,Pa, Rk, ,  , ,I1   .


 ,      .. ...  :Smile:

----------


## UA5O

.. .27,28,29,   ..        ,    .   , -. ,      ? ::::

----------


## 240

UA50   ,  ,         29 .     75   ( 5.6 ).   .   ,       (         )              .           . ?  ,   ,      ,     .       .

----------


## RK4CI

> ()     .


         ,     .        ,   ,       .
 ,     I*0,7*0,5.   I*0,35.    I*0,318.     .      ,   ,   ,       70 %,   100 %    .



> ? - ...


   ,    ,     ,   ,       ,     ,   .    .    ,     ...



> ,      (      )   .        .


   .    ,   ,       ,   .     ,         ,     ,   .            ,             . , .  ,        ,     .       ?    ?



> , -


              ,          ,    .      .     MRF150.   .   .  ,  .    , . ,          .     .      .  ,         ?        901.      ,        .       .  ,     ,   ,    ?..       0,64 ,     ? (0,5/0,32)*0,5=0,8.         .

----------


## 240

> .   .  R=Uk/I1.     2,   . .
> 
> *  38 ():*
> 
>   .  . .   .  ,   2,    .  .  2   .


 ,  -  ,  - ,               ,         .    .         .        , ,     .

----------


## UA5O

> ,         .


 . ..      .,   2   .  .   ,   2  .,     10 .  .



> ,          ,    .      .     MRF150.   .   .  ,  .    , . ,          .     .      .  ,         ?        901.      ,        .       .  ,     ,   ,    ?..       0,64 ,     ? (0,5/0,32)*0,5=0,8.         .


 ,    .   MRF150.     100 .     ?    . ,  .   .     ,   . , .     ?   8 SD2933.    .  ,  .




> ,          ,    .


 . ::::

----------


## Zaharov A.

,    -        12,96.   - 36,   - 20.     (     90 ):
-    ( ): ./.=30, ..=32,4.
-    : ./.=1,33, ..=1,23.
-    : ./.=0,85, ..=0,78.
-    : ./.=22,5, ..=26.
,       (   90 )    :    0,54  0,6          (   )  (  )     .          .

----------


## RK4CI

> .       .  ,   .   . ,    .  .


 .    ,       .       .      .     .     ,       .  ,             , ,   ?    ,  ,  ,        ?  .     ,     .      ,   .  



> .  .


  ,     ,    ,      -40 .    .  ,    ,           . . ,     ,   . , , ,      . ,   .      .   ... . ...

----------


## RU9WG/9

?    ,      .    ,      .     .   ,   ,   1/4,   irf510   RA3AO.    .

----------


## UR4UDT

> ?    ,      .    ,      .     .   ,   ,   1/4,   irf510   RA3AO.    .


 http://ut3mk.at.ua     .  irf510   .     .    .   ,        .

----------


## RU9WG/9

.   ?  .      , :         ,   -.      .    ,         .   ,  .    ,  ,   .   BLF177=3500 .   RD16  250, , .  .. 73!

----------

